# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

I Headed to the lake this morning with a couple of buddies. Bill Deering and Joe Duvall watched as captain Darney Took us to his favorite spot to catch some trout. It didnâ€™t take long and we were hauling em in. . A few redfish later and we were headed back to the dock for lunch. call 888.762.3391 and come get some for yourself. #hackberryrodandgun.com:bounce:


----------

